# Elderberry & plum,wine.



## hedgerow-wine (Sep 10, 2012)

1 gallon recipe.
ingredients
1lt-red grape juice.
1kg-elderberries.
1kg-plums.
800g-sugar.
1tsp-pectic enzyme.
1tsp-youngs super wine yeast compound.
2 or 3tbs-glycerine(*optional*)
water.
*Method:* wash the berrys & plums,then add to a pan with water and bring to a boil and then simmer for 15 mins,then strain and press the fruit pulp through fine muslin,and leave to cool,then dissolve half the sugar in a pan with a pint of water and leave to cool,then add to the DJ with the grape juice and berry & plum juice, pectic enzyme and wine yeast compound,fit the airlock and ferment for a week then make some sugar syrup with the rest of the sugar,leave to cool then add to the DJ,top the DJ up to the neck with cold tap water,fit the airlock and fully ferment out.





*Note:* when fermenting as stopped rack and leave to mature for at least 12 months.
I some times add 2 or 3 tbs of glycerine per gallon.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 10, 2012)

*mixture?*

I'm not use to making one gallon batches ,so tell me what is the predominate flavor in this mix? and why the glycerin?just asking.


----------



## hedgerow-wine (Sep 10, 2012)

the glycerine smooths out the flavour.
the predominate flavour is elderberry


----------



## jefney (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd like to make this without the grape juice. how much more berries and plums will I need ?


----------

